# Phrag. manzurii 'LeNguyen's Angel'



## ThienNgo Le (Apr 18, 2020)

I have bloomed many manzurii from flask and this is the whitest one I have so far.


----------



## kiwi (Apr 18, 2020)

Stunning


----------



## grubea (Apr 19, 2020)

Great shape to!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 19, 2020)

Super!
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 19, 2020)

What are you going to breed this with? I’d try crossing it with bessae flavum.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 19, 2020)

Very nice! Make seedlings!


----------



## livingorchids (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow, I got a large manzurii (2 buds so far) from Ecuagenera in a February orchid show and hope the bud doesn't blast. Had to move many orchids around since COVID-19 and several, including my mexipedilum have blasted (3 buds turned brown with 1 left).


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2020)

Thien, how do I get in touch with you? That is one
remarkable Phrag. and I want couple.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Apr 19, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> What are you going to breed this with? I’d try crossing it with bessae flavum.


I self-pollinated it. I already have some nice white Manzur la Aldea.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Apr 20, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Very nice! Make seedlings!


I already did. Hopefully, I can have a few flasks from this plant.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Apr 20, 2020)

abax said:


> Thien, how do I get in touch with you? That is one
> remarkable Phrag. and I want couple.


The best way is email me at [email protected] or text or call me at 720 278 8396. I do not check Slipper Talk regularly. I have a division of Ice Princess set aside for you, wait until the summer to have more time and ship stuffs out. Especially I have to use FedEx to ship it to you so it makes me a little bit lazy )


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 20, 2020)

That is fantastic - both color and form.


----------



## livingorchids (Apr 23, 2020)

I got this one from Ecuagenera in February and the flower is small. This one is a bit twisty but may have been because I moved it with buds from a rented greenhouse into a dry apartment when COVID-19 hit in NJ. I am also interested in a white manzurii so I will text you later.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 23, 2020)

What a looker this one is. Great white color and (that!) shape. Hope the selfing will produce pure albas of good form too. 

I met David Manzur and Olaf at the Ecuador WOC. This plant is a gift to us from both of these fine gentlemen.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 9, 2020)

Just gorgeous! Hope to get one like that one day!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (May 16, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> What a looker this one is. Great white color and (that!) shape. Hope the selfing will produce pure albas of good form too.
> 
> I met David Manzur and Olaf at the Ecuador WOC. This plant is a gift to us from both of these fine gentlemen.


The seed pod is developing well. I really hope that I can make some flasks from it.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (May 16, 2020)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Just gorgeous! Hope to get one like that one day!


Thank you!


----------



## awesomei (May 17, 2020)

That is simply a gorgeous flower, both in color and shape!


----------



## dodidoki (May 20, 2020)

I suppose that should be self it .Flower quality is 1st class and may expect for alba form.That would be great!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 20, 2020)

lovely in all respects


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2020)

Nice Le. Thanks for sharing.


----------

